# Favorite BBW Scents?



## Chelsea (Apr 30, 2005)

I like mango mandarin, white tea and ginger, and rich citrus cream (rip).


----------



## Julie (Apr 30, 2005)

I 2nd white tea and ginger!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

is bbw bath and body works? Ive been trying to figure this out for a while lol...


----------



## SingleWinged (Apr 30, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar, Mango Mandarin, Moonlight Path, and sometimes Sweet Pea lol.


----------



## solardame (Apr 30, 2005)

Sweet Pea, White Tea & Ginger, Pearberry, Sun-Ripened Rasperries & Warm Vanilla Sugar in moderation - normally I hate (fake) raspberry and vanilla scented products.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

the new line with the creme brule and angel food cake scents is amazing - out of the standard line though I would have to say the pumpkin one they come out with in the fall and the sun ripened raspberry from the everyday line


----------



## joytheobscure (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_the new line with the creme brule and angel food cake scents is amazing - out of the standard line though I would have to say the pumpkin one they come out with in the fall and the sun ripened raspberry from the everyday line_

 
I do not like creme brulee too much anymore (I have the body souflee) used it twice. Quit using it when my six year old said "Mmmm it smells like pancakes in here."    I do love the Chocolate Truffle of the Tuttee Dulci- and another chocolate lotion they have.  I love chocolate and Vanilla scents.


----------



## jasper17 (May 1, 2005)

Cherry Blossom (smells like Electric Youth!), Black-raspberry Vanilla, Pearberry, and Country Apple


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

warm vanilla sugar, mango mandarin, cucumber melon, moonlight path, gardenia lily


----------



## Juneplum (May 1, 2005)

white tea & ginger, rice flower & shea, cherry blossom, black raspberry & vanilla, and peony!


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2005)

cucumber & melon, moonlight path, coconut & lime


----------



## makemeover (May 1, 2005)

My favorite is Country Apple but I don't think it's available anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My other favs are Warm Vanilla Sugar & Sweet Pea.


----------



## Supergirl84 (May 17, 2005)

vanilla bean noel (xmas seasonal), and tutti dolci's sugar wafer and new raspberry granita.  nothing really from the regular line.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 18, 2005)

Coconut & lime is my favorite. then white tea and ginger. and cucmber melon is a classic. i like the fresh smelling ones as opposed to the the flowery ones.


----------



## GoldieLox (May 18, 2005)

Coconut & lime is my favorite. then white tea and ginger. and cucmber melon is a classic. i like the fresh smelling ones as opposed to the the flowery ones. But i am really partial to love spell but now that i think of it i think it might be victoria secrets.. not sure?


----------



## melozburngr (May 18, 2005)

Moonlit Path, Night Blooming Jasmine (they discontinued this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and the new Lime Verbena- it smells like wet-naps!  I've been saying FOREVER that they need to make perfume that smells like wetnaps!!  YAY


----------



## LRMakeup (Jul 14, 2005)

i LOVE black rasberry vanilla! and coconut lime verbenda is my favorite scent for the beach


----------



## jadeangelx (Jul 18, 2005)

Still Cucumber melon


----------



## Dawn (Jul 27, 2005)

My favorites are Cucumber Melon, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Sheer Freesia and the original Freesia when I can find it.  Dawn


----------



## JessieC (Jul 27, 2005)

coconut and lime....the best scent ever.....


----------



## sweet8684girl (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm always going to love country apple.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 5, 2005)

*tutti dolci sorbet scents*

stupid stupid stuuuupid bbw for making the tutti dolci sorbet scents le. I love love love them all! I hope they come back next summer


----------



## CWHF (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 
_coconut and lime....the best scent ever....._

 
Totally.  If they ever d/c it, I will hurt someone.


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 16, 2005)

I like Sweet Pea okay....I def enjoy BBW new extended brands they carry. My mom buys the Henri Bendel candles three and four at a time (eep!) in Amber and their house smells so amazing....I'm partial to the Tonka Bean scent--I would burn them 24/7 if I could afford it!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 16, 2005)

Cucumber Melon, coconut & lime and plumeria.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 19, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar, Mango Mandarin, Moonlit Path, Sweet Pea <3


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

Honey and Shea, Moonlit Path, Pearberry, Juniper, Cherry Blossom, Cream Brulee ( TUTTI ), Chocolat Foudue ( TUTTI )

<3 they smelll sooo gooodddd


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 24, 2005)

Plumeria and Sheer Fresia


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 26, 2005)

_White Tea & Ginger
Night Blooming Jasmine
Cherry Blossom
_


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2005)

*Cocnut Lime
*Lavender Mimosa
*Toasted Hazelnut d/s
*Riceflower and Shea


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 31, 2005)

My favorites have been dc'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I loved Toasted Hazelnut & Sugared Shortbread...
I like alot of the seasonal stuff, though, the Pumpkin (plain, not sweet cinnamon) is excellent, and Vanilla Bean Noel is good, too.  Of the regular line I really only like Warm Vanilla Sugar and Coconut Lime Verbena. In the Tutti Dolce I like Lemon Meringue the best, then Sugar Wafer and Cinnamon Frosting. (I hear they'll have an Apple Cobbler scent for fall! yay!) Last but not least I like the Vanilla Milk in the Breathe line, it's kind of musky/perfumy, but still really pretty.  I think that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, wait, I lied, I like the Chocolate lotion in the Circle of Friends (kids) stuff.


----------



## WestEndGirl (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never been a huge fan of the basic B&BW scents. It's usually the seasonal fragrances that capture my attention. I loved Butter Cookie and the old Milk line. I do like the chocolate scent in the Tutti Dolce line, and the new Apple Torta scent is heavenly!


----------



## crystaL (Sep 3, 2005)

i miss the plain old coconut scent!


----------

